# [SOLVED] BSOD BCCode 50. Please help.



## eyunter (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi. Recently my computer (7 Ultimate x64) has been getting this BSOD pretty frequently. I can say a little confidently that it happens a lot when I'm watching a stream, but I'm not quite sure if that's it. 
I have run MalwareBytes, scanned with eSet, and Norton Security Suite is installed and none of these have detected anything.
I have also run a memory test and done chkdsk and nothing has come up.
I cannot figure out what the problem is here. 
I have attached my most recent minidump
View attachment 081911-26036-01.zip


Any help/advice is much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## eyunter (Aug 19, 2011)

*Re: BSOD BCCode 50. Please help.*

here are 3 more minidumps:
View attachment 081811-33945-01.zip

View attachment 081811-48313-01.zip

View attachment 081811-49686-01.zip


----------



## eyunter (Aug 19, 2011)

*Re: BSOD BCCode 50. Please help.*

also ran sfc/scannow and nothing. uninstalled norton and still having problems.


----------



## mgorman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: BSOD BCCode 50. Please help.*

Please follow the posting instructions and upload a full report
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-instructions-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html


Please run these tests and report back the results
1. Memtest86 - Run for 7-8 passes - *RAM - Test with Memtest86+ - Windows 7 Forums*
2. Prime95 - Run all three tests for 3-4 hours each or until fail - *CPU - Stress Test with Prime95 - Windows 7 Forums*

Run *Chkdsk /f /r *from a command prompt

You stated you uninstalled Norton. Was this before or after your last crash? Your newest crash still shows all the Norton drivers loaded.



BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Fri Aug 19 02:02:26.033 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:59:27.342
Probably caused by : win32k.sys ( win32k!AllocateObject+20 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_win32k!AllocateObject+20
BiosReleaseDate = 01/04/2008
SystemManufacturer = HP-Pavilion
SystemProductName = KC835AAR-ABA m9100z
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Fri Aug 19 00:01:31.391 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:47:20.311
Probably caused by : win32k.sys ( win32k!AllocateObject+20 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_win32k!AllocateObject+20
BiosReleaseDate = 01/04/2008
SystemManufacturer = HP-Pavilion
SystemProductName = KC835AAR-ABA m9100z
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17514.amd64fre.win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850
Debug session time: Thu Aug 18 14:37:13.066 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 12:40:37.002
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!CcWriteBehind+3c )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x34
PROCESS_NAME:  System
ERROR_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc000001d - {EXCEPTION}  Illegal Instruction  An attempt was made to execute an illegal instruction.
EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc000001d - {EXCEPTION}  Illegal Instruction  An attempt was made to execute an illegal instruction.
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x34_nt!CcWriteBehind+3c
BiosReleaseDate = 01/04/2008
SystemManufacturer = HP-Pavilion
SystemProductName = KC835AAR-ABA m9100z
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17514.amd64fre.win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850
Debug session time: Thu Aug 18 01:52:02.843 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:44:47.153
Probably caused by : win32k.sys ( win32k!NtUserCallOneParam+29 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_win32k!NtUserCallOneParam+29
BiosReleaseDate = 01/04/2008
SystemManufacturer = HP-Pavilion
SystemProductName = KC835AAR-ABA m9100z
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  
[/font]
```


----------



## eyunter (Aug 19, 2011)

*Re: BSOD BCCode 50. Please help.*

i did uninstall norton with the norton removal tool. weird that norton drivers are still there... any way i could get rid of them? another forum said that norton was the problem in the first place. im currently in the process of doing those things you listed.


----------



## eyunter (Aug 19, 2011)

*Re: BSOD BCCode 50. Please help.*

is there a way to run memtest86 without burning it to a cd/dvd or floppy disk?


----------



## eyunter (Aug 19, 2011)

*Re: BSOD BCCode 50. Please help.*

oops meant usb stick. btw the minidump where norton was showing was before i uninstalled. this is the latest one:
View attachment 081911-23384-01.zip


----------



## eyunter (Aug 19, 2011)

*Re: BSOD BCCode 50. Please help.*

i'm going to run the memtest86 tonight.

i ran the stress test for about 2 hours and it was passing everything then i stopped it.

here are the results from chkdsk/f/r:
View attachment chkdsk.txt


----------



## mgorman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: BSOD BCCode 50. Please help.*

I still need a full report uploaded.


```
atikmdag.sys Thu Feb 11 00:47:46 2010 (4B739A02)
```
Update your video card - AMD.com | Support & Downloads



BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Fri Aug 19 06:05:58.632 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:25:30.552
Probably caused by : win32k.sys ( win32k!AllocateObject+20 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  plugin-contain
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_win32k!AllocateObject+20
BiosReleaseDate = 01/04/2008
SystemManufacturer = HP-Pavilion
SystemProductName = KC835AAR-ABA m9100z
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  
[/font]
```


----------



## eyunter (Aug 19, 2011)

*Re: BSOD BCCode 50. Please help.*

memory stick was loose. opened up computer and fixed, now everything is fine. thanks for the help.


----------



## mgorman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

No problem. Easy fix


----------

